# Rainbow Tank Mates (120 gallon)



## davdev (Feb 10, 2010)

I am thinking about putting together a 120G (4x2x2) tank focusing on Rainbow Cichlids and I am looking for some ideas for tank mates.

Right now my plan is for 8 Rainbows, 4 Starlight Bristlenose Pleco's and a school of 15-20 Bleeding Heart Tetra.

Anyone have any idea about what else I can put in hear. I was thinking maybe a Firemouth and Blue Acara, or a small group of Apisto's. What about adding a Rainbow Shark? I love the way they look, but being Asian, I am not sure how they would fit with a NW tank (I am not too concerned with a pure biotope setup)

My plan for tank is to have a couple medium size stones, a few nice pieces of driftwood and some hardy plants (low light), with a sand substrate.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

IME rainbow cichlids are not very aggressive for a cichlid, even when breeding. And because they are not very aggressive, IMO, you would have a lot of options for non-cichlid tankmates. If it were my tank, one of my choices would probably be a group of paradise fish, or some other kind of gourami, in order to make more use of the upper area of the tank.

I'm sure many people have had success keeping rainbows with FM, though in my experience, under the conditions I put these fishes in, FM always ended up bulleying the rainbows, sometimes excessively. A blue acara is not usually too aggressive, and I think you would have better chance of success with that species --- though as a mature adult it's definately a fish that could easily push rainbows around, if it decides to do so. I know when I kept the two together, neither paid much attention to the other, though other tankmates may have played a large role in that.

I've kept festivum and angels with rainbows and IMO, their suitable tankmates. But don't be too suprised if the angels or festivum become the more dominant fish :lol: I would suppose apistos/rams could make suitable tankmates, though I have never tried it.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I currently have a 75 with rainbows growing to adult for spawning- I hope. With trading and swapping I've wound up with a pretty unusual group. Six rainbow, two beginning to pair, seven 3/4" green severum, five black skirt tetra, one lemon tetra, one 3" bristlenose pleco and a fist full of guppy. All live quite peacefully except for the pleco wandering through the spawning site. The small rainbow don't quite have it down what to do with him so he may have to move out. My advise on the rainbow would be to not put any other same size cichlid with them. They are by far the most timid cichlid I've kept. Adult angelfish and severum are both more aggressive IME.


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

PfunMo said:


> I currently have a 75 with rainbows growing to adult for spawning- I hope. With trading and swapping I've wound up with a pretty unusual group. Six rainbow, two beginning to pair, seven 3/4" green severum, five black skirt tetra, one lemon tetra, one 3" bristlenose pleco and a fist full of guppy. All live quite peacefully except for the pleco wandering through the spawning site. The small rainbow don't quite have it down what to do with him so he may have to move out. My advise on the rainbow would be to not put any other same size cichlid with them. They are by far the most timid cichlid I've kept. Adult angelfish and severum are both more aggressive IME.


Do you think the rainbows and the sevs would get along? I thought that sevs are pretty aggressive and could harm the rainbows?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

At some point there may be trouble there. My outlook on fish is that they are all temporary so it doesn't bother me that the severum will most likely get too big. Currently they are much smaller 3/4-1" than the rainbow at 3-5". They were advertised as 2" when I was making the deal to buy them but as it turns out this size fits better in this tank. Some folks obviously use a different inch when selling fish. It is just a passing group but interesting to watch the interaction in such a weird grouping. The guppies were put there when they became too thick in a ten gallon and I was really surprised they fit even overnight but now they seem quite at ease. They do stand back at feeding time and wait for food to come their way. A guy a 1/2" or less could get hurt and they know it.


----------



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

I was considering Keyhole cichlids when I got my Rainbows instead. I didn't have a big enough tank for both (29g). Keyholes are mellow too and might be a nice addition.

I have tetras and Bristlenose plecos with them. The male Rainbow gets an attitude about his territory when spawning, but just chases the others away. He thinks he's pretty tough because he can scare tetras and plecos away. :lol: Otherwise, everyone's happily coexisting.


----------



## davdev (Feb 10, 2010)

I was considering keyholes, though they seem kind of dull.

Any idea if Hondurian Red Points could work? I was thinking a pair. I know they are related to the convict, but from what I have read, they are much more docile.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

wpk22 said:


> PfunMo said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think the rainbows and the sevs would get along? I thought that sevs are pretty aggressive and could harm the rainbows?


Rainbow cichlids seem to do fine with everyone... but grumpier central Americans. They usually slide under the radar.

I have two (males, I think) in the 125.... with 4 big severums, one big chocolate cichlid, a flag tail Prochilodus, a few bristle-noses and a big ol' sailfin pleco (Yes, this tank needs an upgrade!) . Nobody cares much about the rainbows. They were in with a *big* black belt for a while, and the BB didn't really care.

The only fish that I've owned that hassled them is the Texas cichlid.

-Ryan


----------



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, HRP or maybe Thorichthys ellioti


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Right now the rainbow are the main show for me so anybody who hassles them may just be buying a ticket out of town!!!! This is the quiet tank. If they think they are bullies they should wait till they see the other tank.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I'd personally add something that utilizes the upper area of the tank. The common Trichogaster (blue/gold/opaline) gourami would do well. You could add quite a few; they would add a lot of color. And despite their medium size of 4-6 inches, they have a low bioload---they are air breathers, aren't messy, and will actually scavenge a bit.

Other choices would be the African Butterfly fish (Pantadon Sp.)---which are a cool insectivore. Or a school of Hatchet fish.

Most any peaceful community fish will work, including a rainbow shark---though it is a bit more on the aggressive side.

Though firemouths and blue acaras would work, they will change your tank dynamics to a bit more on the aggressive side.


----------



## davdev (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.

Personally, I am not a fan of gourami, but I will take a look at the other suggestions


----------

